# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Collapsible Cases

## jwilliams

I've noticed several museums have begun replacing big box pedestals with more elegant legged cases, some of which appear to me to be dismantle-able (?) so the legs can be stored separately from the deck/vitrine unit.  This idea appeals to me, and I'd like to see if anyone has opinions about or sources for such units.  Our library is looking for something similar, and storage is at a premium for them as well.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Interesting observation. 
I worked at a museum (with severe budget and space issues) that had collapsable pedestals that could be stored in a very small space and repainted for use in different exhibitions. 
More recently working at the Getty most of the early designs for legged cases were rejected for a number of reasons but the foremost had to do with how easily they could be anchored (Earthquake country after all).

Solid cases allow for greater access to anchoring systems or for weighting peds for stability, running power, climate control mitigation like silica gel or charcoal trays, fans etc...
That said, the realities of intrinsic space limitations and of potential flexibility issues (if it has removable legs it has variable heights) make the idea very appealing. This could be a good one to put out on the PACIN listserve (the older PACIN listserve has around 800 members while our much newer website (opened in May of this year) only has around 230 at this point.
Curious about input on this one myself. Great question.

----------

